# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A  duhet  sakrifikuar  dashuria  per trashegimin ??

## dardajan

Nuk  e  kam  fjalen  per  trashegimin materiale , pra  per pronen  apo  lekun , por  per            PASARDHESIT           tuaj  pra  per  femijet.

Pak  me  qarte :

Kur  dy  te rinj  dashurohen  bejne  edhe  shum  plane  per  jeten  dhe  familjen  e  tyre  te  ardhme,  dhe  mbas  planeve  per  shum  prej  tyre  fillon  edhe  realizimi  i  enderave qe  nga  dasma  , puna , pastaj  me  nje shtepi  dhe   me  ne  fund  me  nje femi  qe  do  jete  trashegimtari  i  tyre  ne  plot  kuptimin  e  fjales si  trashegimtar  gjenetik  ne  radhe  te  pare ,  dhe trashegimtar  material  i  pasurise suaj  modeste  ne  radhe  te  dyte.


Por  ndodh  qe  ky  trashegim  te  mos  realizohet  pasi  kopja  ne  fjale nuk arrin te  beje  femi ,   per nje  arsye  apo  per  nje  tjeter , qe ne  thelb  per  rastin  konkret  nuk  ka  rendesi  kjo  arsye.


Per  te  zgjidhur  kete  problem  ka  dy  mundesi

1-Te  ndaheni , dhe  ai  qe  ka  mundesi  reale  per  ta  realizuar , ta  realizoje  me  nje  partner  tjeter.

2-  Te  qendroni  bashk  gjith  jeten  dhe  te  mos  keni  femi .


Kuptojeni  drejt  nuk  flas  qe  mund  te  adoptoni  etj...etj...  pasi    ne  kete  rast  nuk  jeni   trasheguar  gjenetikisht .


Mund  ta  shoqeroni  edhe  me  nje  koment  te  vogel.

----------


## Agron_ca

Fute edhe një zgjedhje në këtë sondazh, p.sh.
- Vendim i vështirë, shpresoj të mos përballem me këtë çështje.


Në Prishtinë është një rast ku gruaja e parë ka pranuar që burri të merr edhe një grua. Dhe sot të dyja jetojnë bashkë dhe e kanë rritur djalin i cili është bërë gati për martesë.
Kurr nuk kam besuar se mes grave mund të ketë tolerancë dhe mirëkuptim kaq të madh, sa që të gjitha teoritë që ekzistojnë për gjinin femrore, ky rast, i hudh poshtë.

----------


## dardajan

> Fute edhe një zgjedhje në këtë sondazh, p.sh.
> - Vendim i vështirë, shpresoj të mos përballem me këtë çështje



E   mendova  edhe  un  qe  mund  te  jepej  nje  mundesi  e  ndermjetme  por  ne  kete rast  gjerat  duhen  prere  plotesisht , pasi  krijohen  probleme dhe  konflikte te  tjera .

Ne  rastin  qe  paraqitni  ju  eshte  i  mundshem  por dashuria  mes  tyre  duhet  ti  kaloj  kufijt  normal  dhe  flet  edhe  per  njecivilizim  te  larte  te  atyre   individeve.

----------


## evertet

Robo kur martohesh JEP FJALEN  dhe ai qe se mban fjalen meriton plumbin (sipas tradites shqiptare)

   Ai ajo te ra per pjese (deshira e zotit)

----------


## skipetar

> Nuk  e  kam  fjalen  per  trashegimin materiale , pra  per pronen  apo  lekun , por  per            PASARDHESIT           tuaj  pra  per  femijet.
> 
> Pak  me  qarte :
> 
> Kur  dy  te rinj  dashurohen  bejne  edhe  shum  plane  per  jeten  dhe  familjen  e  tyre  te  ardhme,  dhe  mbas  planeve  per  shum  prej  tyre  fillon  edhe  realizimi  i  enderave qe  nga  dasma  , puna , pastaj  me  nje shtepi  dhe   me  ne  fund  me  nje femi  qe  do  jete  trashegimtari  i  tyre  ne  plot  kuptimin  e  fjales si  trashegimtar  gjenetik  ne  radhe  te  pare ,  dhe trashegimtar  material  i  pasurise suaj  modeste  ne  radhe  te  dyte.
> 
> 
> Por  ndodh  qe  ky  trashegim  te  mos  realizohet  pasi  kopja  ne  fjale nuk arrin te  beje  femi ,   per nje  arsye  apo  per  nje  tjeter , qe ne  thelb  per  rastin  konkret  nuk  ka  rendesi  kjo  arsye.
> 
> ...


kllonimi osht edhe ni mundsi me u "trashegu gjenetikisht"||

----------


## mario_kingu

> Robo kur martohesh JEP FJALEN  dhe ai qe se mban fjalen meriton plumbin (sipas tradites shqiptare)
> 
>    Ai ajo te ra per pjese (deshira e zotit)



ti plako ja ke fut kot 



 nuk fjala po vecse  deshira un psh  nuk do desha te mos kisha fmi  ne kete jet 

se si shdo njeri dua trazhgimi 

dmth me pak fjal do ta realizoja me patner tjeter 
ciao

----------


## hop_stop

> Nuk  e  kam  fjalen  per  trashegimin materiale , pra  per pronen  apo  lekun , por  per            PASARDHESIT           tuaj  pra  per  femijet.
> 
> Pak  me  qarte :
> 
> Kur  dy  te rinj  dashurohen  bejne  edhe  shum  plane  per  jeten  dhe  familjen  e  tyre  te  ardhme,  dhe  mbas  planeve  per  shum  prej  tyre  fillon  edhe  realizimi  i  enderave qe  nga  dasma  , puna , pastaj  me  nje shtepi  dhe   me  ne  fund  me  nje femi  qe  do  jete  trashegimtari  i  tyre  ne  plot  kuptimin  e  fjales si  trashegimtar  gjenetik  ne  radhe  te  pare ,  dhe trashegimtar  material  i  pasurise suaj  modeste  ne  radhe  te  dyte.
> 
> 
> Por  ndodh  qe  ky  trashegim  te  mos  realizohet  pasi  kopja  ne  fjale nuk arrin te  beje  femi ,   per nje  arsye  apo  per  nje  tjeter , qe ne  thelb  per  rastin  konkret  nuk  ka  rendesi  kjo  arsye.
> 
> ...


Eshte shume e veshtire dhe te them te drejten nuk e di se si e kane kaluar por une kam xhaxhain tim qe eshte rreth te 60-tave dhe nuk kane femije. Jane bashke dhe pse nuk kane femije. 
Zgjidhje, per momentin nuk di c'te them.

----------


## FierAkja143

Fillimisht nuk i uroj as njerit te ndodhet ne kete situat.

Zakonisht kur degjojm gjera te tilla mendojm se ndodhin vetem tek te tjeret.

Personalisht nese jam shume e dashuruar me nje person dhe nuk e imagjinoj dot jeten me njeri tjeter, po te ndodhte dicka e till dhe ai nuk ben dot femi (knock on wood) dihet qe nuk do ta lija per te gjetur nje tjeter qe ska problem.  Teknologjia ka perparuar shume dhe ka plot menyra per te zgjidhur kte problem.

----------


## YaSmiN

Nuk e di se cfare do beja.Por sot ka shume menyra edhe ka doktora per kete gje edhe per kete problem do veja atje ta zgjidhja.Mendoj se gjithmone per cdo gje ka zgjidhje keshtu qe do ta gjeja zgjidhjen me te mire.Por nuk do arrija te ndahesha me ate njeri.

----------


## njemik

Shum e ngatruar kjo................

----------


## ildushja

Nese kam vendosur qe te martohem me dike, pra te ndaj jeten time ne vazhdim me partnerin tim, do te thote qe vertete e dua shume dhe nuk e shikoj jeten time pa te per me mire, por me keq. 

Un do qendroja me ate edhe nese nuk mundej te me jepte femijet qe desha. Do shikoja gjithe opsionet qe kisha per femije dhe do zgjidhja - qofte ndonje procedure shkencore, adoptim, apo ku di une...

----------


## Akili-A

> Nese kam vendosur qe te martohem me dike, pra te ndaj jeten time ne vazhdim me partnerin tim, do te thote qe vertete e dua shume dhe nuk e shikoj jeten time pa te per me mire, por me keq. 
> 
> Un do qendroja me ate edhe nese nuk mundej te me jepte femijet qe desha. Do shikoja gjithe opsionet qe kisha per femije dhe do zgjidhja - qofte ndonje procedure shkencore, adoptim, apo ku di une...


Jam dakort me kete mendim.....................

----------


## ildushja

> Jam dakort me kete mendim.....................


Hajt do martoena bashke? :P

----------


## Akili-A

> Hajt do martoena bashke? :P


Kur te duash.................. :pa dhembe:  
 :xhemla:

----------


## AlbaneZ

E veshtire eshte por mendimi im do ishte: Nqs duhen vertete dhe nuk kane mundesi qe te krijojne familje atehere si zgjidhje do ishte adoptimi i nje femije.Ka raste te tilla plot qe kane adoptuar dhe jetojne normalish dhe ne harmoni.

Lindi

----------


## luka Boroti

Po ti marresh gjerat me me qetesi do te kuptosh qe lindja e nje femije i jep ciftit nje shyse me shume per te qene bashke. Pa mundesia e lindjes se tij i jep shtyse drejt nje ndarje. Te gjitha familjet kane zenka te vogla, por duke e ditur te sigurt qe ju nuk do te jeni kurre nje familje e vertete keto zenka mund te degjenerojne ne permasa te ndarjes, gje e cila nuk do te arrinte nese ne kete mes do te ishte edhe nje femi. Pra femija ruan unitetin ne familje. Mungesa e tij ule pergjegjesite kundrejt familjes. Zgjedhja do te varej nga lidhja qe cifti do te kishte por nje ndarje per mua do te ishte e mire per te dy.

----------

